# Spluttering classic



## blueflyingtonight (Nov 22, 2008)

I have a new classic that is giving me a few problems. After making about 20 brews it started spluttering coffee everywhere when it delivers the shot. Coffee sprays out and then settles down to a normal flow. Any ideas?

Steve


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Steve

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK

When the portafilter is not locked in, does the water spray everywhere or does this only happen when the portafilter is locked in place?

Does this happen just after you have steamed milk and gone back to normal mode?

I look forward to your reply so that we can investigate further.

I have a theory but this may vary based on the answers to the questions above.


----------



## blueflyingtonight (Nov 22, 2008)

Doesn't happen without the portafilter - i.e. when I am priming the pump. It does happen immediately after frothing milk.

Thanks.

Steve


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Ah okay, that makes perfect sense Steve

When you steam the milk the pressure buildup is greater as the boiler kicks in to boil the water and create steam.

You need to release the pressure before pulling the next shot.

You can either;

A) Flick the main switch back to normal mode then open the steam knob again and hot water will start to flow

B) Pulse the on/off switch for a few cycles to release the build up of steam and run the water through enough to 1/2 fill a glass (approx 4oz of water)

This will lower the pressure and the temp to below 100c and allow you to pull the next shot without steam pressure buildup.

After doing A or B, lock the portafilter in and pull the shot

This is normal for the type of machine you have that has a single boiler and has 2 functions to perform.


----------



## blueflyingtonight (Nov 22, 2008)

Glenn

Many thanks. I am on a steep learning curve and your help is much appreciated.

Steve


----------

